# CT Article on the State of the Church in Germany



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

Germany's 'Cold Religion' | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction


----------



## Skyler (Nov 9, 2009)

"If these people were not pastors, they could be successful CEOs or entertainers or TV personalities."

So they're looking for someone with above-average skills of his own, rather than a man of God with nothing of himself but everything from God?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> "If these people were not pastors, they could be successful CEOs or entertainers or TV personalities."
> 
> So they're looking for someone with above-average skills of his own, rather than a man of God with nothing of himself but everything from God?



Yeah, I saw that too. Sad. I like how he said Luther was rude and that he would kick most of German pastors out of their pulpits. I like that.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 9, 2009)

In Germany the recognized "Christian" state "churches" (Lutheran & RC) are actually on the state dole. You don't hear too much gospel preached from them. The registered leaders get a stipend from the government. My friend CB had to register as a heathen religion. They are part of a 5 point, non -confessional plant near Leipzig. They are not harassed, but people simply seem disinterested for the most part. They are not on the dole.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm, how represented are German missionaries in the world today?

Also, what do you guys think of missions into Europe?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Also, what do you guys think of missions into Europe?



I think of it often.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 10, 2009)

You know what's sad? The reporter who was asking the qeustions asked "Is there something that churches in Germany are doing well that churches in the United States could learn from" when the whole article is about how Christianity is basically dead in Germany.

Do these people really take this serious? When I was reading the article the only thing I could think about was how he put Bill Hybles and Mark Dever in the same catagorey. 

On a more serious note though, Europe as a whole needs the proclamation of the gospel. As I'm writing this, I'm sitting in a room on a military base in the Republic of Georgia. Just south of the Russian border. The majority population here is Eastern Orthodox. I went to a couple of monasteries and just to see the religious mysticism is saddening. Rather then giving glory and homage to God they give glory and homage to saints.

The field here is in serious need of seeds....


----------



## TimV (Nov 10, 2009)

German speaking missionaries are well represented, but seem disproportionately Swiss.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 10, 2009)

> Also, what do you guys think of missions into Europe?



Send missionaries from Africa! (Oh, the irony!)


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 10, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Also, what do you guys think of missions into Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Send missionaries from Africa! (Oh, the irony!)



But you approve? Support?


----------



## LeeJUk (Nov 10, 2009)

That article pretty much described exactly the situation in scotland


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> That article pretty much described exactly the situation in scotland



Lee, believe me, Germany is far, far worse. I could name a hundred sound churches in Scotland, which is small. Germany is huge. My contacts there describe the reformed/evangelical scene as almost non-existant.


----------

